# Liquid Logic Session Plus



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

What insight do you need? I paddled one for three years. Loved it. It would be a sick big sur boat. I know a guy who throws mad loops in one but he could through mad loops in a garbage can. I would not pay more than $350 unless it was still in the plastic. Many more modern designs for less. I would love to have one for big sur though.

By the way I am 5'10" 180 size ten feet. Definately could holde


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*ll session plus*

i turned one into a c-1 and paddled it for a season. i am 165# and 6'1". i loved it one of the best surfing boats i have paddled, i haven't paddled too many kayaks. it was fast and stable and spun great. the only thing was that i was a little light for it.


----------



## Thunderexpress (May 6, 2008)

Well I am looking at getting one 300 canadian. The other two I am looking at are the prijon delirious and the massive mojo.


----------



## munter_hitch (Aug 9, 2007)

*session plus = DeLorean of kayaks*

i still paddle the session plus. at least once a year, it rules a wave that even the really fast new playboats cant get much action on--pipeline on the lochsa is a classic example. i think it sucks bigtime for hard rapids, but i know there's some southern monkeys that fire up the green in it pretty regular. it's been down the milner mile on the snake for sure, and i'm sure there's some other big session plus d's out there.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

As I remember, the sesh is super slicy and quick (right on munter). Got a fair bit of rocker fore and aft to keep those thin ends from pearling alot. I paddled one a while back and found my feet (size 12) a bit cramped but the pleasure of linking ends without having to really set up made it bearable. For sure a playboat, as it lacks the stability to run bigger stuff, but that same edginess makes splits and fast cartwheels super nice


----------



## munter_hitch (Aug 9, 2007)

not to be confused with the session proper, the session+ is several inches longer and has very little rocker. still slicy. 

i forgot to mention this, but it seems like you should be able to find session+ for less than 300 bucks.


----------

